# Epiphone Masterbuilt...Nice Guitar!



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

I was checking out acoustics at L&M Toronto today, wanting to find one for about a $1000. The Larrivees are very nice for a few hundred more, but what I was really impressed with were the Epiphone Masterbuilts. For around a $1000 and for some models around $750, you get a very well made, sweet sounding guitar. Nice sort of retro styling, very playable neck, good balance, etc. These are made in China which makes me hesitate, not because of the make, but because of the politics, but hell I may just get one anyways...they're that nice! Anyone else have one? I'm thinking Rosewood.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Did you try the ef-500rcce?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I bought a AJ 500 M because of the tone-better than most Gibsons in the shop-BUT it did not like the typical Canadian winter, even though I humidify all my acoustics and never had any problems-the top began to sink on this one and the tone actually got worse. It began to recover in the spring and I sold it on consignement.


----------

